# Help!!: I spent most my money on women and wine



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

the rest I just wasted....DUDE


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Dude, have you had a few when you wrote this?


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I saw the world "Help!' in the thread title on the list to the right and thought we had a newbie in distress. Lo and behold, it's just DUDE!


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Hahaha. You forgot music, but the rest sounds good. Peace, Dude.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hahaha no hadn't had a thing to drink!! About to go hunting! Happy Saturday dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well this woman is going to a winery this afternoon, just in case you have more money to blow.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Can I be your wingman? But you'd have to share the wine, at least.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I actually live about fifteen miles from the largest winery in Texas. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Dude007 said:


> the rest I just wasted....DUDE


I am so sorry that a good guy like you finds himself in this situation. What I suggest is that you set up a gofundme page. I have no doubt that if you put it out on your facebook, twitter, youtube channel, and all the other social media, you will be fine.


Put the link on in your signature here on TAM too. 

With a gofundme page, you will end with cash flowing in by the bucket load. Think of how much more you can spend on women and wine... and of course waste. 

> >


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Forget about the women and wine, I betcha "couldn't tell me where you spent last night."


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

I was riding a rocking horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Dude007 said:


> Hahaha no hadn't had a thing to drink!! About to go hunting! Happy Saturday dude
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well what did you see or bag? :nerd:

I passed up a medium 8 point 2 Fridays ago. hoping for Big brother or even grandpa to come by.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

chillymorn said:


> well what did you see or bag? :nerd:
> 
> I passed up a medium 8 point 2 Fridays ago. hoping for Big brother or even grandpa to come by.


I GOT NOTHING!!! Supposedly Rut is much better time and that starts next week! DUDE


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

GoFundMe...YES!!!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Dude007 said:


> I GOT NOTHING!!! Supposedly Rut is much better time and that starts next week! DUDE


Yep the RUT is the action for sure. Good luck.

hunt where the does are during the rut and the bucks will come.....


----------

